# How many green beans is too many?



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with this. I know green beans are often suggested as "filler" for a dog on a diet, but as we're working on Snowball (not) barking at things out the window and I thought I'd try some left over steamed green beans to see how it'd go. Very well, apparently. I don't think beans have as much fiber as carrots or other fruits and veg but I don't want to over do it.

ETA: They're 100% plain green beans - I steamed them in advance to use in a side dish over the weekend but we ended up going to the in-laws for dinner instead.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

gingerkid said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any experience with this. I know green beans are often suggested as "filler" for a dog on a diet, but as we're working on Snowball (not) barking at things out the window and I thought I'd try some left over steamed green beans to see how it'd go. Very well, apparently. I don't think beans have as much fiber as carrots or other fruits and veg but I don't want to over do it.
> 
> ETA: They're 100% plain green beans - I steamed them in advance to use in a side dish over the weekend but we ended up going to the in-laws for dinner instead.


Green beans are a very good vegetable. That do have nutritional benefits so they are more than just a filler. And they are a good source of fiber. You can substitute green beans for some of your dogs regular food and still have your dog feel satisfied.

For weight control, you can usually substitute them for about 15-20% by volume of your dog's regular food with no issues. The calorie content of green beans is very nominal compared to dog food, so you are cutting back on calories by about that percentage.

If you want to go much higher than that for actual weight *loss*, you should consult with your vet.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Sorry, I should have been more clear. I am using them as training treats, not as meal replacement/filler (Snowball doesn't require any weight loss!). But thanks for the response, it was helpful - I feel better now that his tummy won't be too upset.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

My old dog loved green beans. I used them as treats a lot, especially as he got older and his metabolism slowed down. Muggsy had the tenderest tummy I've ever heard of in a dog and green beans never bothered him. Once, he got into a bag from the grocery store and ate the entire pound at once. He still didn't get sick.


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

19

Anything over 20 is just piggish.


----------



## Lucy Brees (Aug 20, 2012)

^^^^ LOL!
My Lucy eats tons of grean beans as treats. I dont hardly count them, as I figure they are near zero calories. But then again, I know nothing about dogs, lol


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

You're not using any fats or salt to cook them are you? As long as they're cooking in plain water, using them as treats is a great idea. We use them to supplement our girl's dinner (she is on a diet). We use canned, though. Low-sodium and we rinse them before heating in the micro. It has worked out really well.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't see a limit for your specific case.
1. Plain, fresh, streamed green beans.
2. Washed to get rid of pesticide residue, as you would for people.
3. Making sure that the dog still gets normal dogfood and adequate nutrition.
4. Watching to see if any level of diarrhea results.

As far as I know green beans are healthy and benign. I don't see a limit.

On the other hand, I give my senior dog 2 large raw carrots with his meals, twice a day. For a treat I raised it to 4 carrots.... he started getting fat


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for all of your responses! I figured there wouldn't be any real long-term/permanent issues... but who wants to deal with doggie diarrhea if you don't have to? As far as I can tell though, his poop was even better than normal afterwards, so I'll take it!

Most canned vegetables weird me out, so I just cook plain 'ol fresh (or frozen if I can't get fresh) green beans by blanching them in water. I figure since eskies are prone to becoming overweight as they age, green beans will be a great way for us to do regular training sessions without me having to worry about exactly how many treats I can use, especially since we like to cycle through a wide variety of treats. Turns out they're also a very excellent way to get him to eat his kibble out of the bowl that he's afraid of too - just one or two beans in itty bitty pieces and the whole meal is gone in seconds!

Hanksimon, Snowball won't touch raw veggies (he hates chewing), but a friend's pup gets raw carrots as treats too! Albi loves them.


----------

